# New guy from Oklahoma



## JHuff (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everyone


----------



## Cole_TX (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* JHuff. Have fun here.


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good old oklahoma I lived in Tulsa for 30 some years.. Welcome


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

Wecome I'm from Granite...


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Get ready for the time of your life!:jazzmatazzes: WELCOME TO THE BIGGEST ARCHERY PARTY!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## SlingQueen (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey, fellow okie!


----------



## jgsilverbullet (Nov 7, 2010)

hello also new from AZ


----------



## jblack228 (Nov 5, 2010)

hello, new guy myself..


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to AT Huff, what part of the state are you from?


----------



## anteater1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Howdy from Buffalo, OK!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

